# Sigma To Announce Two New Lenses on February 23



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2016)

```
<p>Sigma is now teasing two lenses for a February 23, 2016 announcement.</p>
<p>The first is the larger “world’s first” lens. In the above image, it has been hypothesized that the lens has both a zoom and focus ring in the outline. Which is making a lot of the internet thing it’s a faster than f/2.8 short telephoto zoom.</p>
<p>We’re told this about the bigger of the two lenses.</p>
<blockquote><p>The bigger one is indeed a zoom lens, but not a 24-70, not 70-200 and not a 85-135 or a 50-135/50-150</p></blockquote>
<p>The second in the image above is a smaller prime lens. Sadly, it looks too small to be the 85mm f/1.4 Art series lens. It could be a lens for a mirrorless system(s).</p>
<p><em>*Note: Most of this information comes from the Sigma Hungary Facebook page, which I cannot find at the moment due to very slow internet access.</em></p>
<p><em>Thanks Mark</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## candc (Feb 14, 2016)

scratching off what its not then it could be a 35-55 f/2. 35-85 would be better but less likely.


----------



## infared (Feb 14, 2016)

"The bigger one is indeed a zoom lens, but not a 24-70, not 70-200 and not a 85-135 or a 50-135/50-150" ???
From the "looks" of the lens that doesn't leave a whole lot to guess at, does it?
Interesting....and fun anticipation....


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't see any images. Where is the "image above" that the post alludes to?


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 14, 2016)

It will be very interesting to see what both lenses actually are. The smaller one may be something that's similar to Canon's 60mm Macro. Sigma did previously have a 50mm Macro so could even be a replacement of that. 

I honestly think an 85mm Art will be several years away. The current 85mm is seriously amazing and already has Art IQ so I see why they haven't updated it yet.


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2016)

28-135 f/2

Canon has the variable aperture IS lens in this FL. Why the hell not?


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 14, 2016)

I've got my fingers crossed it's a zoom lens that either starts or ends in the 50mm range.

Trouble is that anything in that range really deserves an f1.4 aperture, given that it would be the smallest and least complicated zoom lens you could possibly make.
On the other hand, anything that follows in the footsteps of the 18-35A will be worth getting. Sharp across the frame, low distortion, low Vignetting, and a T-stop almost the same as the f-stop rating. There are so few compromises with that lens that it would be hard to complain if Sigma just repeats that performance at a different focal length (well, I guess I would want less CA if it's still a Crop exclusive zoom, and maybe they could eliminate distortion entirely since it's not wide angle anymore, and it would be nice if they could clean up the Bokeh given that this would be a Portrait lens, but that's pretty much it).


----------



## Etienne (Feb 14, 2016)

A 24-35 f/2 IS would be cool


----------



## afonsoclj (Feb 14, 2016)

I would love a 40-85mm f/2. From de perfect normal focal length to the best for portraits (IMO). But still think they won,t do anything with zoom ratio bigger than 2x. They couldn't make a 24-50mm f/2 and made the 24-35mm f/2.


----------



## afonsoclj (Feb 14, 2016)

Etienne said:


> A 24-35 f/2 IS would be cool



A Portrait f/2 zoom lens would be more valuable than just adding IS to a lens they've just put on market.


----------



## AWR (Feb 14, 2016)

There's also Sigma Rumors, been good before
http://sigma-rumors.com/

The DG Art series Primes have now covered 50, 35, 24, 20mm.
I'm about to jump the 24mm, I already have the 50mm which comes on when I want more sharp than 24-70mm L II, doubt the new one's gonna change anything in the wide end... 
So if that prime is ART, it could be 30mm DG, but that would seem like offering serious set for serious cinematography (and why not, many going to use them like that, especially when that new canon AF system is going to be more available). If the teaser photo is correct it's too small to be 18 or 15mm... People also say it's too small to be 85mm, hmm... I don't see the point for 40mm or 45mm, if not some kind of macro. So maybe 65mm or 100mm... Probably not Art tough... Fun times indeed!


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 14, 2016)

It's a TRUE 1:1 Macro Zoom 3.5 Lens! Sigma would be the first to do a zoom 1:1. I'm guessing a 100-200mm ish and not a f2 zoom.


----------



## kfreels (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm think it's something we talked about on another board about 2 years ago - an APS-C 35-75 f2.2 to pair up between the 18-35 f1.8 and the 70-200 f2.8. One of their stated objectives with this new line of lenses was to blur the lines between APS-C and full frame. They want to be able to make lenses that give back what is lost when you shoot the APS-C sensor. I know people keep predicting the demise of APS-C but everyone is till making them and with lenses like the 18-35 f1.8, there's even more reasons to keep making them.


----------



## grainier (Feb 14, 2016)

I am thinking an f/1.8-2 zoom with 2x zoom ratio. Something classic like 35-70 or 75-150? Or may be 50-100? A 50-100/2 would not be all that useless.


----------



## mmeerdam (Feb 14, 2016)

it's going to be a fast shorter range zoom for people/commercial/portait photography
Merging two primes with +/- 1 stop tradeoff penalty over a normal prime
the 24-35 was the first of these series, this will be the second.
which would be most useful?
35-55 f2 - edit: would probably be a little smaller
35-85 f2
50-100/105 f2 (maybe 1.4/1.8 to f2)
85-105/105 f2 (maybe 1.4/1.8 to f2)

i would pick 35-85


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 14, 2016)

infared said:


> "The bigger one is indeed a zoom lens, but not a 24-70, not 70-200 and not a 85-135 or a 50-135/50-150" ???
> From the "looks" of the lens that doesn't leave a whole lot to guess at, does it?
> Interesting....and fun anticipation....



I think it's a MACRO- zoom 



Mac Duderson said:


> It's a TRUE 1:1 Macro Zoom 3.5 Lens! Sigma would be the first to do a zoom 1:1. I'm guessing a 100-200mm ish and not a f2 zoom.



+1


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 14, 2016)

dlee13 said:


> It will be very interesting to see what both lenses actually are. The smaller one may be something that's similar to Canon's 60mm Macro. Sigma did previously have a 50mm Macro so could even be a replacement of that.
> 
> I honestly think an 85mm Art will be several years away. The current 85mm is seriously amazing and already has Art IQ so I see why they haven't updated it yet.


If that is indeed a 60mm Macro Art with Hsm and FF coverage, I am going to be happy and get it on release to complement my 180mm macro.


----------



## clicstudio (Feb 14, 2016)

I would love a 24-105 F2.8!


----------



## da_guy2 (Feb 14, 2016)

I see a tripod mount on it so I'd be very surprised if it's anything but a telephoto zoom.


----------



## lol (Feb 14, 2016)

My guess remains as in the previous thread, that of a xx-300mm f/4 zoom. I can't see it being <150mm focal length at the long end whatever it ends up being.

The macro zoom idea is one I'd also like to see, but harder to predict what might be possible.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 14, 2016)

The *Sigma Rumors* site says "an 85-135 f/2 is very probable". That would be nice. I might bite. 

I like the suggestion of a 24-105 f/2.8 OS. I think I'd definitely be a buyer on that one if the reviews were good.

A 1:1 macro zoom would be just the kind of noteworthy feat Sigma might be attracted to, though it would not be as broadly useful as some other of the guesses.


----------



## mmeerdam (Feb 14, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> I like the suggestion of a 24-105 f/2.8 OS. I think I'd definitely be a buyer on that one if the reviews were good.



35-105 f2 possibly?
maybe 35-135 ?

i would love to have a constant fast non distorting medium wide to short telezoom


----------



## AWR (Feb 15, 2016)

Quote from Sigma-Rumors comments:

"When somebody asked them (Sigma-Hungary) if it is a 85/1.4, they answered "*Almost! ;-)*"


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 15, 2016)

AWR said:


> Quote from Sigma-Rumors comments:
> 
> "When somebody asked them (Sigma-Hungary) if it is a 85/1.4, they answered "*Almost! ;-)*"



Haha. Almost 85 or almost f/1.4? Or almost both?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 15, 2016)

100mm F1.8 Optical Stabilizer?


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > Quote from Sigma-Rumors comments:
> ...



I'd think 1.8 is almost 1.4


----------



## AWR (Feb 16, 2016)

My bet 100mm f/1.4


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 16, 2016)

Would be pretty silly marketing to post a silhouette of a zoom (?) with a tripod collar if it was in fact a fixed FL short prime.


----------



## slclick (Feb 16, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Would be pretty silly marketing to post a silhouette of a zoom (?) with a tripod collar if it was in fact a fixed FL prime.



Thank you


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 16, 2016)

Can they just make a damn 85mm f/1.4 better than its existing one already?!?


----------



## AWR (Feb 16, 2016)

slclick said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Would be pretty silly marketing to post a silhouette of a zoom (?) with a tripod collar if it was in fact a fixed FL prime.
> ...


You two are not serious right? What am I missing here?
The teaser goes "Sigma To Announce *TWO* New Lenses"


----------



## slclick (Feb 16, 2016)

AWR said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > dslrdummy said:
> ...



I think the issue is the original PR was for one lens and now we're onto two. All in all I'm just glad they're adding more to their catalog. Sigma has come light years in terms of build, options and IQ.


----------



## Stanmade (Feb 16, 2016)

My first guess would be a 35-85mm f/2 (which I would trade my 18-35mm in for in a heartbeart), or an 85-135 f/2? Since they said "Almost" to a 85mm 1.4 presumption maybe its an 80mm? Which I would still be on board with.


----------



## RedCamera (Feb 17, 2016)

How long until these lenses are available for sale?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 17, 2016)

The small lens could be 70mm macro getting the ART treatment.

If those lenses are to scale then 70-200mm f/2.8 is probably 77mm filter which would make the middle zoom lens a 67mm filter. This would be slightly too small to be a 135mm f/2 on the long end. If it is indeed a world-first and a fast aperture then perhaps it is 120mm f/2 on the long end. Remembering, Sigma's other fast crazy zoom is the 120-300mm f/2.8, so a 55-120mm f/2 would fit nicely between the 24-35mm and 120-300mm)


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 17, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> The small lens could be 70mm macro getting the ART treatment.
> 
> If those lenses are to scale then 70-200mm f/2.8 is probably 77mm filter which would make the middle zoom lens a 67mm filter. This would be slightly too small to be a 135mm f/2 on the long end. If it is indeed a world-first and a fast aperture then perhaps it is 120mm f/2 on the long end. Remembering, Sigma's other fast crazy zoom is the 120-300mm f/2.8, so a 55-120mm f/2 would fit nicely between the 24-35mm and 120-300mm)


Like your thinking. A 55-120 f/2 would enable me to keep my 24-105 rather than upgrade it to 24-70 f/2.8. Assuming it's FF of course.


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 17, 2016)

slclick said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


And the fact that some here were suggesting the bigger of the two lenses might be a fixed FL.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 17, 2016)

I did some orthographic projections and plotted a few blocks and used the Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 L II USM as a reference... and perhaps the Sigma Zoom has a 82mm front filter. 

It appears to be about 20% shorter than the 70-200mm so unless it is a Fresnel type lens perhaps 150/160mm at the long end. With an 82mm filter that would make it about f/2. So another guess here might be 85-150mm f/2.


----------



## AWR (Feb 19, 2016)

slclick & dslrdummy - gotcha! Also it still might be only one lens, according to Sigma rumors (another picture was deleted from Sigma Austria Facebookpage).


----------



## bertrandG (Feb 19, 2016)

It's a 50-100mm f1.8 according to http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/50-100mm-f18-dc-hsm-art.html


----------



## grainier (Feb 19, 2016)

bertrandG said:


> It's a 50-100mm f1.8 according to http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/50-100mm-f18-dc-hsm-art.html



If true, I pretty much nailed it!


----------

